# Quel kit 2.1 pour un iMac 27" ?



## jaco67 (20 Février 2010)

Je serais bientot l'heureux possesseur d'un imac 27", et une petite question me turlupine!
Quel kit de haut-parleurs 2.1, ou 5.1 peut on utiliser?

La question peut paraitre ridicule, mais étant switcher, j'ai l'habitude d'avoir un cable pour les voies avant, un autre pour l'arriere, etc...

Merci


----------



## Jopop (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je conseille le kit 2.1 Edifier 330 D ! Je le possède et franchement c'est nickel.
Son équilibré et puissant, télecommande du son pratique ... à un prix compétitif.
http://www.erenumerique.fr/enceintes_multimedia_edifier_un_nouveau_venu_retenir-art-2028-2.html


----------



## - B'n - (20 Février 2010)

Si le design est important pour toi il n'y en a pas beaucoup je trouve qui s'accordent bien avec l'iMac alu :
- Logitech LS21 - 30&#8364; (vu le prix le son n'est sûrement pas au top)
- Focal XS - 500&#8364; (vu le prix, le son à intérêt à être au top) 

Plus sérieusement, pour répondre plus précisément à ta question, il nous faudrait plus d'information (budget, système autonome ou non, &#8230


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Chez JBL, on doit pouvoir trouver son bonheur.


----------



## SadChief (20 Février 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> - Focal XS - 500&#8364; (vu le prix, le son à intérêt à être au top)



Pour une bande passante qui commence à 150 Hz, le Focal XS c'est le bas du bas de gamme qui joue sur le design pour justifier ce prix abracadabrantesque.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Je les trouve sympa celles-ci.


----------



## - B'n - (20 Février 2010)

SadChief a dit:


> Pour une bande passante qui commence à 150 Hz, le Focal XS c'est le bas du bas de gamme qui joue sur le design pour justifier ce prix abracadabrantesque.


Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du son mais c'est pas ce que disent les critiques : lesnumeriques, son-video.com, mac4ever, &#8230;



			
				lesnumeriques a dit:
			
		

> Points forts :
> - Son exceptionnel, très loin des kits habituels
> - Finition exemplaire
> - Dock intégré
> ...



J'ajouterais que tu as regardé les spécifications des satellites&#8230;*
Celles du subwoofer : Bande passante	 39 Hz - 20 kHz


----------



## Skillz (20 Février 2010)

Yop,



J'ai les Bose companion 5 est c'est du réel bonheur si on aime se type de son !!



Ensuite j'ai eu l'occasion de tester les Focal XS et c'est vraiment énorme elle on un sont "pure" vraiment trés bon ....


Si tu a une societé ou un truc du genre il y'a une promo en se moment sur le store a toi de voir


----------



## bichoc (20 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je suis dans l'attente d'un switch sur un 27" i5. 
Est-ce que l'achat d'un kit 2.1 est indispensable, utile, conseillé ou superflu ?
Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

bichoc a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis dans l'attente d'un switch sur un 27" i5.
> Est-ce que l'achat d'un kit 2.1 est indispensable, utile, conseillé ou superflu ?
> Merci de vos conseils.



Le plus simple c'est d'attendre d'avoir switcher.
Quand tu auras ton Mac tu pourras juger de la qualité des enceintes et voir si tu as besoins d'un kit 2.1 ou pas.


----------



## bichoc (20 Février 2010)

Hé ben, je vais attendre une semaine.


----------



## monster084 (21 Février 2010)

j ai des bose compagion 5

sais vraiment le pied d écouté des la musique avec sa croit moi


----------



## nouveau mac addict (21 Février 2010)

regarde du coté de Harman Kardon.. svt beau design, super son et assez compétitif niveau prix...

moi j'aime ce style mais y'a plein de modèle sympa...
http://bit.ly/c0n7Ql


bon choix 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h28 ----------

A pithiviers te les avais déjà conseillé aussi, c'est pour dire... 

franchement elle cartonne je trouves 

http://bit.ly/c0n7Ql

dis nous ce ue t'auras choisi


----------



## toto160 (21 Février 2010)

Moi j'ai des Logitech 2.1 X-230 ==> *http://forums.france-hardware.com/~fh/upload/1/15013/X230.jpg*
Le son est nickel (les bass peuvent être puissantes si tu veux) et elle m'ont couté +/- 60 &#8364; si mes souvenirs sont bon. 

- Puissance Max : 32 W ==> 2 X 6 W pour les satellites + 20 W pour le SUB (je trouve que c'est assez lorsqu'on veut regarder un film ou écouter de la musique à proximité)

- Bande passante: 40 - 20000 Hz (très correcte)


----------



## steuve (21 Février 2010)

nouveau mac addict a dit:


> regarde du coté de Harman Kardon.. svt beau design, super son et assez compétitif niveau prix...
> 
> moi j'aime ce style mais y'a plein de modèle sympa...
> http://bit.ly/c0n7Ql
> ...



As tu les Harman Kardon ?? Niveau son ça donne quoi ?? Basse ? Aigu ? Puissance ?

Merci


----------



## toto160 (21 Février 2010)

bichoc a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis dans l'attente d'un switch sur un 27" i5.
> Est-ce que l'achat d'un kit 2.1 est indispensable, utile, conseillé ou superflu ?
> Merci de vos conseils.



Le son est correcte avec les enceintes interne de iMac 27, mais rien de ne vaut un set 2.1


----------



## iMacounet (21 Février 2010)

Le kit d'enceintes Logitech X530 5.1 fait un joli son  http://www.conforama.fr/webapp/wcs/...einte_124530_10001_10051_-2_10122_10141_30949


----------



## SadChief (21 Février 2010)

Les Harman/Kardon Soundsticks II sont vraiment extraordinaires en clarté, richesse et profondeur du son.
Il n'y a pas mieux dans cette gamme de prix - voire, deux fois plus... 
Fais un Google pour lire les comparatifs.
Je ne peux que te les conseiller très vivement (je les ai, et je sais de quoi je parle). 
Je les ai achetées ici - livraison très rapide et très soignée, site digne de confiance.


----------



## painmar (21 Février 2010)

je n ai pas encore recu mon 27 pouces (bientot switcheur !!), mais une question bete !:

y a t il des enceintes sur le mac 27 pouces ?
Si oui, sont elles suffisantes pour une utilisation de bureautique (je ne vais pas regarder de film ou la tv)

Merci !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

painmar a dit:


> je n ai pas encore recu mon 27 pouces (bientot switcheur !!), mais une question bete !:
> 
> y a t il des enceintes sur le mac 27 pouces ?
> Si oui, sont elles suffisantes pour une utilisation de bureautique (je ne vais pas regarder de film ou la tv)
> ...



non et pas d'écran non plus, mais un miroir de 27 pouces 
Encore un qui claque 1500 &#8364; sans savoir ce qu'il achète.


----------



## bambougroove (21 Février 2010)

painmar a dit:


> ... mais une question bete !:




Comme dit plus haut, les haut-parleurs de l'iMac 27" sont de bonne qualité et largement suffisants pour ton utilisation.


----------



## painmar (21 Février 2010)

Merci


----------



## chafpa (21 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> non et pas d'écran non plus, mais un miroir de 27 pouces



*pithiviers*, tu exagères. Non mais .... faut faire marcher le commerce


----------



## nouveau mac addict (22 Février 2010)

SadChief a dit:


> Les Harman/Kardon Soundsticks II sont vraiment extraordinaires en clarté, richesse et profondeur du son.
> Il n'y a pas mieux dans cette gamme de prix - voire, deux fois plus...
> Fais un Google pour lire les comparatifs.
> Je ne peux que te les conseiller très vivement (je les ai, et je sais de quoi je parle).
> Je les ai achetées ici - livraison très rapide et très soignée, site digne de confiance.



+1( ça fait 3-4 déjà ici 
n'hesite pas à aller chez un revendeur et faire plaisir à tes oreilles 
c'est le but de toute façon...

mais pour les Harman/kardon niveau prix y'a pas mieux... mnt tout est une question budget.. ;-)


----------



## chacha95 (24 Février 2010)

nouveau mac addict a dit:


> +1( ça fait 3-4 déjà ici
> n'hesite pas à aller chez un revendeur et faire plaisir à tes oreilles
> c'est le but de toute façon...
> 
> mais pour les Harman/kardon niveau prix y'a pas mieux... mnt tout est une question budget.. ;-)



Certes, mais je suis pas sûr que passer à un budget de 500 euros pour des Focal XS sera forcément meilleur. Le son sera plus régulier sur l'ensemble de la bande passante, mais quid de la musicalité ?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Février 2010)

En 2.1 tu as les Bose companion 2. Elles font un son magnifiiiiiique. :love:

Je vais d'ailleurs m'en racheter.


----------



## chacha95 (24 Février 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> En 2.1 tu as les Bose companion 2. Elles font un son magnifiiiiiique. :love:
> 
> Je vais d'ailleurs m'en racheter.


Tu veux dire les Companion 3 ? Les Companion 2, c'est du 2.1 hein


----------



## smdotu (24 Février 2010)

Salut,

Je viens de profiter de la promo sur le store pro : 375 pour le kit Focal XS.
Bon ok, je suis inconditionnel de Focal depuis plus de 10 ans, mais quand même...
Leurs performances sont absolument extraordinaires. Le rendu sonore est absolument bluffant pour des enceintes de cette taille. Si comme moi, tu passes pas loin de 10 heures/jours sur ton Mac, aucune hésitation possible...!
Je redécouvre ma discothèque, ni plus, ni moins.

@ bientôt. N'hésites pas à me poser des questions si tu veux.


----------



## Ralfix (24 Février 2010)

Hello. Je me tate pour les JBL Creatures 2.
En écoute à la Fnac ca m'a paru vraiment bien.
Zen pensez quoi?

(Relativement à ce qu'on peut juger dans le brouhaha)


----------



## chacha95 (25 Février 2010)

smdotu a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je viens de profiter de la promo sur le store pro : 375 pour le kit Focal XS.
> Bon ok, je suis inconditionnel de Focal depuis plus de 10 ans, mais quand même...
> ...


Tu es obligée d'être professionnel pour profiter de l'offre ?

Je passe beaucoup de temps devant mon mac (je suis graphiste). Ce que je voudrais, c'est retrouver la musicalité des Soundsticks 2. (dans les aigus et dans les basses) Y a t'il une grande différence de rendu entre les deux kits ?


----------



## chacha95 (27 Février 2010)

Bon j'ai acheter les Focal plein tarif. (c'est préférable pour la garantie)

Le rendu est superbe. Je suis ra-vi ! Je n'ai pas l'impression d'écouter un kit 2.1 mais de vraies enceintes. Les aigus sont très clairs, les basses bien définies sans surcharges. A propos des basses, elles donnent l'impression que le caisson de basses est au centre...

Une belle réussite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------

J'ai lu que les enceintes étaient dérivées des Solo6. Tu les connais ?


----------



## - B'n - (28 Février 2010)

chacha95 a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai acheter les Focal plein tarif. (c'est préférable pour la garantie)


J'ai failli craquer aussi aujourd'hui, mais le prix à de quoi calmer&#8230; à 100&#8364; de moins ça serait déjà plus raisonnable&#8230;
Il n'y a pas moyen d'avoir le prix Apple entreprise sans en être une ?  Ou alors il existerait pas un Focal Refurb Store ?


----------



## chafpa (28 Février 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> J'ai failli craquer aussi aujourd'hui, mais le prix à de quoi calmer à 100 de moins ça serait déjà plus raisonnable
> Il n'y a pas moyen d'avoir le prix Apple entreprise sans en être une ?  Ou alors il existerait pas un Focal Refurb Store ?


Oui, le prix fait réfléchir à 2 fois


----------



## - B'n - (28 Février 2010)

Ce qui fait réfléchir aussi c'est qu'à ce prix là on peut avoir une bonne chaîne Hi-Fi, qui je pense peux plus durer car l'USB et le Dock iPod on ne sait pas trop ce qu'il en sera dans 10 ans&#8230;


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Ce qui fait réfléchir aussi c'est qu'à ce prix là on peut avoir une bonne chaîne Hi-Fi, qui je pense peux plus durer car l'USB et le Dock iPod on ne sait pas trop ce qu'il en sera dans 10 ans


Encore pire avec une chaîne hifi... Je ne suis pas sûr que les compact-disc seront toujours d'actualité dans 10 ans. Alors que les formats numériques pourront toujours évoluer avec l'ipod.

L'ipod a été le moteur des ventes de la firme Cupertino, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils changent, à moins qu'ils ne vendent plus leur que leur tampax à la place des ipod, mais je doute...

En revanche, j'avais entendu des bruits comme quoi l'interface de transmission des ipod/iphone serait différente dans le futur... (norme HDMI ou je ne sais quoi histoire de standardiser leurs produits)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------




- B'n - a dit:


> Il n'y a pas moyen d'avoir le prix Apple entreprise sans en être une ?  Ou alors il existerait pas un Focal Refurb Store ?


Tu peux tenter le coup sur le store, mais c'est à tes risques. 

Tu peux toujours aller chez les revendeurs et leur proposer de racheter leur modèle d'expo...


----------



## - B'n - (28 Février 2010)

chacha95 a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, j'avais entendu des bruits comme quoi l'interface de transmission des ipod/iphone serait différente dans le futur... (norme HDMI ou je ne sais quoi histoire de standardiser leurs produits)


Oui je pensais plus à un changement de connectique/interface de transmission qu'à un arrêt des iPods.



			
				chacha95 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux tenter le coup sur le store, mais c'est à tes risques.


Je crois que pour passer commande il faut un numéro Siret ou quelque chose comme ça, et valider par téléphone/fax, donc ça me paraît compliqué.


			
				chacha95 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours aller chez les revendeurs et leur proposer de racheter leur modèle d'expo...


J'y ai pensé&#8230;  mais à Lyon à part à iCLG je n'ai pas vu de modèle hors des cartons. 

Sinon à 500&#8364; la bête je trouve la télécommande un peu "cheap" et limitée. 
Elle peux contrôler aussi le Mac/iTunes/DVD/Front Row comme l'Apple Remote ou pas ?
Le son est-il si bon que ça ?
Le haut-parleur du caisson est dessous, y'a des risques de conflits avec les voisins du dessous ou ça ne vibre pas trop ?


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Oui je pensais plus à un changement de connectique/interface de transmission qu'à un arrêt des iPods.


On verra bien 



- B'n - a dit:


> Je crois que pour passer commande il faut un numéro Siret ou quelque chose comme ça, et valider par téléphone/fax, donc ça me paraît compliqué.
> J'y ai pensé  mais à Lyon à part à iCLG je n'ai pas vu de modèle hors des cartons.


Je ne sais pas, en tout cas, lors de l'achat par internet, ils te demandent un n° d'enregistrement pour la TVA. Normalement, l'offre se fini aujourd'hui. Mais personnellement, je n'aurai pas tenté la chose...


- B'n - a dit:


> Sinon à 500 la bête je trouve la télécommande un peu "cheap" et limitée.
> Elle peux contrôler aussi le Mac/iTunes/DVD/Front Row comme l'Apple Remote ou pas ?


Non, elle ne contrôle que l'iphone (ou l'ipod)


- B'n - a dit:


> Le son est-il si bon que ça ?
> Le haut-parleur du caisson est dessous, y'a des risques de conflits avec les voisins ou ça ne vibre pas trop ?


Oui le son est vraiment superbe. Le son est très clair, bien équilibré, et les basses ne sont pas exagérées. A plein volume, le son sature par contre, mais tu peux monter le son assez haut de toute manière. 

AH AH ! Un risque de conflits avec les voisins ? Euh ça dépends si ce que tu écoutes leur plaira ou pas...  Mais les basses restent assez subtile, je ne pense pas que le rendu soit trop gênant pour tes voisins d'en dessous. (à la différence des kits à 50 euros ou le boum boum se fait entendre facilement...)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> En 2.1 tu as les Bose companion 2. Elles font un son magnifiiiiiique. :love:
> 
> Je vais d'ailleurs m'en racheter.



J'ai des companion 2 depuis plus d'un an et c'est un pur bonheur .


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai des companion 2 depuis plus d'un an et c'est un pur bonheur .


Des companion 3 serie II tu veux dire


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Non companion 2 mais j'ai tellement écouté de la musique avec les companion 3 serie 2 que je peux aussi les conseiller .

Après , j'ai testé 1 fois les companion 5 mais je crois que le budget n'est plus le même .


----------



## - B'n - (28 Février 2010)

Dommage également l'absence d'entrée optique. 


			
				chacha95 a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, l'offre se fini aujourd'hui.


A quoi tu le vois ?

Dernière petite question au passage : c'est quoi les 6 petits objets dans la boîte du bas de cette photo ?


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

C'est ce que disent les rédacteur de macgé.

Les 6 petits objets ?Ce sont les adaptateurs du dock pour pouvoir supporter tous les ipods.


----------



## - B'n - (28 Février 2010)

> C'est ce que disent les rédacteur de macgé.


Ok merci.


> Les 6 petits objets ?Ce sont les adaptateurs du dock pour pouvoir supporter tous les ipods.


Ah c'est top ça.


----------



## tantoillane (28 Février 2010)

J'utilise les companion 3 de Bose et le son est très bon même à faible volume


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

tantoillane a dit:


> J'utilise les companion 3 de Bose et le son est très bon même à faible volume


Certe, mais pas aussi détaillé que les Focal


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Chacun son avis .
On va faire deux clans : Les pro-bose et les pro-focal .


----------



## chacha95 (28 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Chacun son avis .
> On va faire deux clans : Les pro-bose et les pro-focal .


 Oui pourquoi pas!


----------



## - B'n - (5 Mars 2010)

Je crois que je vais craquer pour les Focal XS :rose:
Par contre j'ai pas trouvé un seul endroit où l'acheter moins cher ni occasion, ni "Focal Refurb", ni rien. :hein:
Je me demandais si en APR ils peuvent faire un prix pour des gros achats (je vais remplacer mon iMac G5 HS par un 27") ?


----------



## chacha95 (5 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Je crois que je vais craquer pour les Focal XS :rose:
> Par contre j'ai pas trouvé un seul endroit où l'acheter moins cher ni occasion, ni "Focal Refurb", ni rien. :hein:
> Je me demandais si en APR ils peuvent faire un prix pour des gros achats (je vais remplacer mon iMac G5 HS par un 27") ?


+1

Tu peux toujours demander une réduction, on sait jamais...


----------



## - B'n - (5 Mars 2010)

Oui je vais voir&#8230; ça m'étonnerai qu'ils acceptent vu le peu de marge que leur laisse Apple mais bon&#8230;
Pour le modèle d'exposition j'ai des doutes aussi, en général ils le vendent à la fin quand la gamme n'est plus vendu je pense.


----------



## chacha95 (5 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Oui je vais voir ça m'étonnerai qu'ils acceptent vu le peu de marge que leur laisse Apple mais bon
> Pour le modèle d'exposition j'ai des doutes aussi, en général ils le vendent à la fin quand la gamme n'est plus vendu je pense.


En tout cas, je pense que le kit vaut les 500 euros. J'en ai acheté un il y a une semaine et j'en suis ravi


----------



## - B'n - (5 Mars 2010)

Quand on voit que rien qu'un iPod Touch est à 380&#8364; oui, mais si on regarde le prix d'une chaîne Hi-Fi ça reste quand même bien cher.


----------



## chacha95 (5 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Quand on voit que rien qu'un iPod Touch est à 380 oui, mais si on regarde le prix d'une chaîne Hi-Fi ça reste quand même bien cher.


Effectivement. Après, il faut pouvoir comparer avec le rendu des chaînes hifi. 

Focal reste une marque d'audiophiles. Sony (beaucoup) moins. Je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses trouver des Focal à ce prix là. Sachant que les xs sont dérivés des solo6 (+ de 800 euros), je trouve que le prix reste - relativement - correcte. (je me base par rapport à du matériel audiophile)


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Mars 2010)

pour moi, on n'est pas prêts d'égaler les Bose Companion 5...


----------



## chacha95 (5 Mars 2010)

Bibabelou a dit:


> pour moi, on n'est pas prêts d'égaler les Bose Companion 5...


Ca reste très bling bling comme son les Bose Companion 5


----------



## - B'n - (5 Mars 2010)

> Focal reste une marque d'audiophiles. Sony (beaucoup) moins. Je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses trouver des Focal à ce prix là. Sachant que les xs sont dérivés des solo6 (+ de 800 euros), je trouve que le prix reste - relativement - correcte. (je me base par rapport à du matériel audiophile)


Je pensais plus à des chaînes Denon ou Yamaha que j'ai vu à moins de 400-500&#8364;, je pense que le son ne doit pas être trop mal.
En tout cas je vais passer en magasin écouter les XS pour me faire une idée.  (et je sens que je vais peut-être pas repartir les mains vides&#8230; )


----------



## chacha95 (5 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Je pensais plus à des chaînes Denon ou Yamaha que j'ai vu à moins de 400-500, je pense que le son ne doit pas être trop mal.
> En tout cas je vais passer en magasin écouter les XS pour me faire une idée.  (et je sens que je vais peut-être pas repartir les mains vides )


 Je ne t'apprendrai rien mais je préfère te le dire quand même : choisis bien ta source !
Entre du MP3 et de la musique non compressée, il y a un fossé avec ces enceintes


----------



## - B'n - (5 Mars 2010)

Oui j'imagine&#8230; 
J'encode toujours en AAC de bonne qualité. Si la différence se fait trop ressentir je réencoderais à partir des CD.
On entend vraiment une grosse différence entre de l'AAC (190/320kbps) et de l'Apple Lossless ?


----------



## chacha95 (5 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Oui j'imagine
> J'encode toujours en AAC de bonne qualité. Si la différence se fait trop ressentir je réencoderais à partir des CD.
> On entend vraiment une grosse différence entre de l'AAC (190/320kbps) et de l'Apple Lossless ?


Moi c'est ce que j'ai fait. Au magasin, j'ai ressenti une nette différence entre des MP3 (encodé autours des 200 kbits) et du non compressé. Entre du AAC et de la musique non compressée, ben ça dépends de la complexité du morceaux. Actuellement, je suis entrain de comparer avec le CD  Mezzanine de Massive Attack. Je te tiens au courant lorsque j'aurai entendu une subtilité avec la sortie en non compressée


----------



## - B'n - (5 Mars 2010)

> Actuellement, je suis entrain de comparer avec le CD de Mezzanine de Massive Attack


C'est marrant c'est justement ce que je comptait écouter en premier avec les XS&#8230; un son profond et envoutant bien comme il faut&#8230;


----------



## bambougroove (6 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> On entend vraiment une grosse différence entre de l'AAC (190/320kbps) et de l'Apple Lossless ?


Pour vraiment entendre la différence entre un fichier encodé en 320 kbps (AAC ou MP3) et un CD original, il faut une bonne chaîne Hi-Fi avec de bonnes enceintes (ce qui n'est pas le cas des enceintes pour ordinateur qui sont dépendantes de la carte son).
Quand au Lossless comme son nom l'indique c'est sans perte de qualité


----------



## - B'n - (6 Mars 2010)

> (ce qui n'est pas le cas des enceintes pour ordinateur qui sont dépendantes de la carte son)


Les Focal XS ont une carte son avec convertisseur (DAC) donc ça n'utilise pas celle du Mac.


----------



## chacha95 (6 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> C'est marrant c'est justement ce que je comptait écouter en premier avec les XS un son profond et envoutant bien comme il faut


 Je te tiens au courant pour la différence AAC/non-compressé...


----------



## - B'n - (7 Mars 2010)

Je l'ai acheté hier et effectivement ça me fait redécouvrir ma musique&#8230;   
Pour le réglage du caisson, pour l'instant j'ai laissé le réglage d'origine (à peu près à la moitié), mais ça dépend des morceaux. 

Les seuls points négatifs :
- il pourrait y avoir plus d'intéractivité avec le Mac : la télécommande ne contrôle pas iTunes, mais seulement l'iPod quand il est sur le Dock. Seulement le volume et on/off quand il n'est pas connecté 
- la télécommande est un peu trop limitée (comme l'Apple Remote)
- il n'y a pas de moyen visuel de savoir à quel niveau de volume on est

Les points positifs je vais pas revenir dessus  (le son(!), le design, le fait de pouvoir s'en servir indépendamment du Mac, &#8230


----------



## mac-ouille (7 Mars 2010)

Salut a tous

J'ai acheté les enceintes ihome avec station d'accueil ipod sur l'apple store, j'ai été trés agréablement surpris.
Des basses suaves, profondes, aucunes vibrations.
Des aigus cristallins et précis.
Tous les styles de musiques, du classique au rap, passent nickel aprés réglages de l'égaliseur.
La syncro avec l'ipod se fait sans soucis depuis la télécommande.
Seul bémol, l'adaptateur nano sur le dock ne correspond pas, j'utilise donc celui de l'iphone en faisant bien attention à ne pas abimer la fiche.
Enfin le design et la couleur s'adapte parfaitement a l'imac, c'est l'harmonie totale sur mon bureau. Joie.


----------



## chacha95 (7 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté hier et effectivement ça me fait redécouvrir ma musique
> Pour le réglage du caisson, pour l'instant j'ai laissé le réglage d'origine (à peu près à la moitié), mais ça dépend des morceaux.
> 
> Les seuls points négatifs :
> ...


Ca y ait t'as craquer 

Effectivement, la télécommande reste limitée à l'ipod, c'est un peu dommage.

Pour le niveau du volume, c'est pas bien gênant je trouve, dans la mesure où les enceintes sont assez puissante. Il n'y a pas besoin de monter le son à fond pour bien en profiter déjà. Puis tu verras, mis à part itunes, le son ne sature pas lorsque le son est au max. (j'ai régler le volume d'itunes en conséquence pour pouvoir utiliser le kit sans limites)


----------



## - B'n - (7 Mars 2010)

> Ca y ait t'as craquer


Hé oui, il faut dire que depuis la vente de ma chaîne il y a quelques mois j'écoutait la musique avec les enceintes intégrées de mon iMac  
J'attendais de trouver l'équipement idéal à mon utilisation et c'est le cas avec ces XS 



> Pour le niveau du volume, c'est pas bien gênant je trouve, dans la mesure où les enceintes sont assez puissante. Il n'y a pas besoin de monter le son à fond pour bien en profiter déjà. Puis tu verras, mis à part itunes, le son ne sature pas lorsque le son est au max. (j'ai régler le volume d'itunes en conséquence pour pouvoir utiliser le kit sans limites)


Oui mais je me suis déjà retrouvé à vouloir monter le son avec la télécommande alors que j'étais déjà au max (mais quasi au minimum sur le Mac). Mais maintenant que j'ai trouvé le bon niveau c'est ok.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Pour vraiment entendre la différence entre un fichier encodé en 320 kbps (AAC ou MP3) et un CD original, il faut une bonne chaîne Hi-Fi avec de bonnes enceintes (ce qui n'est pas le cas des enceintes pour ordinateur qui sont dépendantes de la carte son).
> Quand au Lossless comme son nom l'indique c'est sans perte de qualité



Jusqu'à présent j'encodais mes CDs en 256 ou 320 kbps.
Je m'en satisfaisais.
Et un un jour j'ai voulu tester l'Apple Lossless.
Et bien, je suis entrain de réencoder tous mes CDs; ça me bouffe une place montre, mais peu importe.
Je ne suis pas mélomane, mes oreilles ne sont pas averties, mes enceintes ne sont pas haut de gamme (des JBL encounter) mais de qualité correcte dira-t'on, et bien niveau plaisir sonore, ça n'a rien a voir.
Les plates forme de téléchargements légales ne sont pas prêtes de me revoir temps qu'elles ne proposeront  que des fichiers comprimés et dégradés.


----------



## Aozera (7 Mars 2010)

J'ai les companion 3 serie II et je dois dire que le son est assez impressionnant pour un si faible encombrement (hormis les médium qui pêche un peu, forcément sur de si petites enceintes), je ne regrette en rien cet achat ! Après les XS, ça ne joue pas dans la même cour, mais le prix m'a dissuadé sur la champ :rateau:
D'ailleurs, j'en profite pour poser une petite question :rose:, selon vous, ressentirai-je une nette différence a passer à une carte son dédiée ? J'utilise actuellement le chip son du MacBook pro.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Jusqu'à présent j'encodais mes CDs en 256 ou 320 kbps.
> Je m'en satisfaisais.
> Et un un jour j'ai voulu tester l'Apple Lossless.
> Et bien, je suis entrain de réencoder tous mes CDs; ça me bouffe une place montre, mais peu importe.
> ...





D'ailleur c'est d'un ridicule qu'itunes ne prenne pas le flac.


----------



## chacha95 (8 Mars 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> D'ailleur c'est d'un ridicule qu'itunes ne prenne pas le flac.


Normal, c'est parce qu'Apple a son propre format non compressé (Apple Lossless)


----------



## Xian (13 Mars 2010)

je trouve les HP intégrés de très bonne qualité. Pour regarder un DVD, je relie la sortie son à mon ampli Home Cinema Yamaha par un cable en fibre optique, et j'ai le son Dolby 5.1


----------



## chacha95 (13 Mars 2010)

Xian a dit:


> je trouve les HP intégrés de très bonne qualité. Pour regarder un DVD, je relie la sortie son à mon ampli Home Cinema Yamaha par un cable en fibre optique, et j'ai le son Dolby 5.1


tu as le son en 5.1 sur les HP de ton imac ? lol 

Moi qui possède un Mac Pro, c'est pas franchement qualitatif, les HP intégrés...
(d'où mon achat des focal xs)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

Comme sur tous les Mac .

(Surtout le Mac mini ).


----------



## Xian (13 Mars 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> tu as le son en 5.1 sur les HP de ton imac ? lol
> 
> Moi qui possède un Mac Pro, c'est pas franchement qualitatif, les HP intégrés...
> (d'où mon achat des focal xs)



Ou tu as mal lu, ou je me suis mal exprimé. avec les HP intégrés, c'est de la stéréo, c'est tout. avec la sortie numérique optique (la même que pour brancher des écouteurs), tu peux brancher un cable de fibre optique dans ce genre là, avec un petit adaptateur jack et bénéficier du 5.1 sur ton ampli de home cinema.







J'ai du acheter un cable de 10 mètres, parce que l'ampli est à l'autre bout de la pièce, par rapport à l'iMac,mais ça se trouve sans problème chez ldlc ou pixmania


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Si ça peut aider, un comparatif de kits 2.1 paru dans les Numériques.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Je les trouve dur sur certaines notations.
Ils estiment qu'un kit sans caisson de basses ne vaut rien ce qui n'est pas forcement vrai à mon sens.


----------



## chacha95 (14 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Si ça peut aider, un comparatif de kits 2.1 paru dans les Numériques.


Les Focal XS number one 

Mais ras-le-bol de ce foutu problème de son en sortie de veille 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------

Quelqu'un a le même prob ?


----------



## - B'n - (14 Mars 2010)

> Mais ras-le-bol de ce foutu problème de son en sortie de veille


Quel est le soucis ?

Au fait, tu as fait le test de qualité aac/lossless/CD ?


----------



## chacha95 (14 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Quel est le soucis ?
> 
> Au fait, tu as fait le test de qualité aac/lossless/CD ?


Ben je n'ai plus de son lorsque l'ordi sort de veille. Enfin, c'est pas tout le temps, mais c'est chiant quand ça se présente.

Ben je te laisse le soin de le faire maintenant que tu as succombé aux Focale 

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de réitérer mes tests par manque de temps. Mais je m'y attellerai...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Quel est le soucis ?
> 
> Au fait, tu as fait le test de qualité aac/lossless/CD ?



Les qualité du lossles et du CD sont comparables et largement au dessus de l'aac (même encodé en 320 kbps)


----------



## - B'n - (14 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Les qualité du lossles et du CD sont comparables et largement au dessus de l'aac (même encodé en 320 kbps)


Je ne doute pas que la qualité soit meilleure, cependant, je me demande à partir de quel niveau d'encodage on entend la différence. Ça doit aussi beaucoup dépendre du système audio utilisé.



			
				chacha95 a dit:
			
		

> Ben je n'ai plus de son lorsque l'ordi sort de veille. Enfin, c'est pas tout le temps, mais c'est chiant quand ça se présente.
> 
> Ben je te laisse le soin de le faire maintenant que tu as succombé aux Focale
> 
> Je n'ai pas eu le temps de réitérer mes tests par manque de temps. Mais je m'y attellerai...


Oh là là je vais devoir ressortir mes CD des cartons&#8230; 
Je te conseille d'utiliser Soundsource, petit logiciel qui apparaît dans la barre de menu et qui permet de choisir la sortie voulue pour l'audio. Ça permet également de mettre les sons système sur les enceintes intégrées et la musique sur les XS. 
Peut-être que ça réglera aussi ton bug. (moi je ne l'ai pas avec Leopard sur un iMac G5)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Je ne doute pas que la qualité soit meilleure, cependant, je me demande à partir de quel niveau d'encodage on entend la différence. Ça doit aussi beaucoup dépendre du système audio utilisé.



Comment à partir de quel niveau d'encodage?
320 kbps est la meilleure qualité possible en aac et le lossless lui est supérieur.

Et pour ce qui est du système audio, la différence s'entend sur n'importe lequel. Fais le test au lieu de pinailler.


----------



## chacha95 (14 Mars 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Oh là là je vais devoir ressortir mes CD des cartons
> Je te conseille d'utiliser Soundsource, petit logiciel qui apparaît dans la barre de menu et qui permet de choisir la sortie voulue pour l'audio. Ça permet également de mettre les sons système sur les enceintes intégrées et la musique sur les XS.
> Peut-être que ça réglera aussi ton bug. (moi je ne l'ai pas avec Leopard sur un iMac G5)


Merci pour le conseil  Je vais essayer ça


----------



## fabphoto (15 Mars 2010)

J'ai offert à mon nouveau i7 des focal FX.
Manque de bol, j'entendais un horrible souffle et un son vraiment médiocre. J'ai contacté le service client Focal. le problème était identifié bien que ne devant pas subsister. J'ai donc échangé le kit.
Le nouveau quant à lui ne m'apporte pas non plus de satisfaction. C'est comme si le son était voilé. Je sens qu'elles ont du potentiel, mais bon ca reste un son peu élogieux.

Soit je n'ai vraiment pas de chance, soit, focal n'est pas fait pour moi (j'en doute), soit je ne suis pas fait pour Focal, mais on ne se refait pas.

Autre solution, mais je ne vois pas un réglage particulier m'aurait échappé.


----------



## - B'n - (15 Mars 2010)

> Et pour ce qui est du système audio, la différence s'entend sur n'importe lequel. Fais le test au lieu de pinailler.


Relaxe y'a pas mort d'homme. 
Je pense au contraire que la différence entre du 192 et du 320 par exemple, ne s'entend que sur du bon matériel audio.



> Le nouveau quant à lui ne m'apporte pas non plus de satisfaction. C'est comme si le son était voilé


J'ai remarqué une fois une qualité pas terrible : j'écoutais un mp3 via VLC qui avait le curseur de volume très élevé et les Focal très basses, du coup un son étouffé et saturé sortait. Ton problème est peut-être dû à un réglage de ce genre.


----------



## fabphoto (15 Mars 2010)

alors j'ai parlé trop vite. en fait il se trouve que les enceintes étaient parasité par le bruit du mac. J'ai juste mis des patins sous le pied et depuis, les focal me montrent ce qu'elles ont dans le ventre.


----------

